# Korean Terminology - "Release"



## Shaderon (Sep 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the word for "Release" could be in Korean please?

I have been told that it could end in "tae" but other then that I have no clue.  At a first glance I can't find it on a terminology web site and I would appreciate it if anyone can help.

The reason for this is that we were trying to describe the pattern Jung-Gun in Korean but we got stuck at this word.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 26, 2009)

Release as in "to let go?"


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 26, 2009)

I have seen the terminology "Jappyosul tae" for "release from a grab" or "releasing fom a grab.

You might want to check out the following essay on translating the English descriptions of movement in Taekwon-Do patterns into Korean: http://www.itfnz.org.nz/ref/essays/koreandict.htm

Hope that information helps.

Pax,

Chris


----------

